# Grafting techniques



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey, check out my non-graft frame post.
Grafting should not be this hard once you're in your 80s.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It may work out just fine. Check them in 36 hours and see of wax is being built on the cups.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The Chinese tools vary extremely - some are unusable as they come, and yours may be one of those.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Try prime your cell cups. Harvest royal jelly when you find swarm cells, freeze it. Time of grafting mix it off with distilled water 50:50. Add a tiny drop in each cell cup. Helps float off the larvae and keeps them from drying out. We typically consistently get over 95% acceptance.
It takes time but we only do 60 cups each week


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Chewed tooth pic. Best grafting tool I have found.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

The tool of choice is very subjective. I suggest that you try a few of them to find which works best for you. Personally, I really don't care for the Chinese tool. However, when I teach grafting, I have 3 different tools available for the students to try out. Some students find the Chinese tool best, while others don't. I find the JZ-BZ tool works best for me. However, this tool works best if you prime the cells. I can pickup (and release) the smallest larvae with this tool. Using this tool without priming will be frustrating, but it only takes a very small amount of RJ to make the release easy. Overall, I find priming a benefit for any tool choice, but does require access to RJ. I find that placing the grafting frame in a well-fed cell builder the night before very beneficial. If this is done, there will be several cells that already have enough RJ to use for priming, besides the larvae will be nicely fed making the grafting much easier.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Be sure to pick your cells to harvest Royal Jelly. Swarm cells or freshly fed few day old graft cells are best.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

According to Morse ( and others), all larvae are fed royal jelly "until the end of the second day". If you haven't saved removed queen cells full of RJ, you can sacrifice a few young larvae for the RJ pool they are _all_ floating in.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

hex0rz said:


> Today i finally took the plunge and grafted!
> 
> I got setup with a magnifying visor and Chinese grafting tool.
> 
> ...


My one and only attempts at grafting, at a queen rearing class a few months ago, I had the same problem. I never tried again. I went with punch cell for the first time a week ago. I have 4 lovely queen cells to show for it ready to go into queen castle tomorrow. Punch cell works for me because I have foundationless frames. Whole cell with royal jelly goes to queen rearing frame. I got the kit from Jason Chrisman after watching his video on youtube. I won't bother with grafting, ever! I also use a visor--couldn't do it without that visor!


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

David LaFerney said:


> The Chinese tools vary extremely - some are unusable as they come, and yours may be one of those.



Very true, :thumbsup: I buy them 10 at a time about $1.00 each. You can tune them up with 600 wet& dry sandpaper when you get one the way you want it and it works good for you keep it in its own little box. I have a Chinese grafting tool that is 2 years old, I have grafted over 1000 queens this year same tool.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hex -Welcome aboard the Grafting Club!  

From personal experience, expect failure the first time through, but keep on grafting. Another favorite grafting tool is the #000 artists' sable paintbrush, or if money is no object - an automatic needle.

Oldtimer's trick of cutting down the cell walls to just above the royal jelly really helps a lot. I made a knife for that out of steel strapping bands - the kind used on forklift pallets.

Don't get frustrated, hang in there, and good luck!


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better, I had a 1 in 6 acceptance rate my first attempt last week. I even flipped a larva on my arm. I am determined to get there, in all aspects.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Out of 24 cups, only 7 got accepted. I know where my shortcomings are looking back. 

Going to regraft more larva today according to the calendar i looked at. I'll have to time them to separate the two batches. Or would a day give or take matter? I want to introduce them into mating nucs before they hatch. 

Going to try some other tools like a flattened toothpick mentioned above or a flattened paperclip. 

It was windy grafting, so next time I'll be using a moist towel to cover the cups. It was fun to do nonetheless!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I have used most of the grafting tools available and have settled on the Mann Lake Chinese grafting tool. You have to try many until you find one that suits you, the tip has to be flexible otherwise you tend to puncture the cell on a hot day. As mentioned you can work on the tip with fine wet or dry finishing paper, I used 400 grit wet and carefully worked on the tip until I got it to where I wanted it. This tool then picks up the larvae with its royal jelly and when placed into the cup with the tip bent the plunger sort of holds the jelly while you remove the tip. I have been using the same tool now for at least 3 years and will probably get another year out of it.
Johno


----------



## PyroBee (Dec 14, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread but was going to post something similar. I to attempted grafting for the first time. I had zero out of twenty four attempts. I picked the smallest possible along a boarder of eggs. I feel they may have been a little dry. Bees removed all larvae from cups. Other than royal jelly is there something else to prime cells with?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

PyroBee said:


> Not to hijack the thread but was going to post something similar. I to attempted grafting for the first time. I had zero out of twenty four attempts. I picked the smallest possible along a boarder of eggs. I feel they may have been a little dry. Bees removed all larvae from cups. Other than royal jelly is there something else to prime cells with?


Distilled water


----------



## PyroBee (Dec 14, 2013)

Ian said:


> Distilled water


Amount? Thanks


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

hex0rz said:


> Out of 24 cups, only 7 got accepted. I know where my shortcomings are looking back.
> 
> Going to regraft more larva today according to the calendar i looked at. I'll have to time them to separate the two batches. Or would a day give or take matter? I want to introduce them into mating nucs before they hatch.
> 
> ...



Regardless of tool, humidity is crucial. My wife does our grafting. She is very good at it. Generally we set up in the bathroom. I bring a few frames of brood/bees from the breeder back to the house so she can pick and choose, brush off the bees right outside the door and go into the "grafting room." Typically we prep the room by running the hot shower for a few minutes, set up warm and wet towels all over the place, and depending on weather even run a small space heater. There is a wet cloth on the table she uses to graft. As each bar gets finished, it gets covered with a damp towel. When all three bars are done, she runs them out to the cell builder. 

occasionally, if it is more convenient, she will set up to graft in the tuck. In this case, we cover the dashboard with wet towels, turning the cab into a sauna. The windows are up or maybe cracked open a little bit. Again, each bar is covered as it is finished. 

Practice makes perfect. Even if you are only going to put 30 cups in the cell builder, you might as well set up a few extra bars to practice on. 
Having the right frame helps immensely. Ideally a big section of correct age larvae. I know when Liz has to hunt and peck, it takes a lot longer and we get lower acceptance.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

PyroBee said:


> Amount? Thanks


I'll let you figure that one out. How much do you think would be adequate?


----------



## PyroBee (Dec 14, 2013)

Ian said:


> I'll let you figure that one out. How much do you think would be adequate?


 assume a drop or less. Enough to float off the larvae.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

PyroBee said:


> assume a drop or less. Enough to float off the larvae.


Exactly. All the prime is accomplishing is an easier release and prevention of drying the larve out. I know most professionals don't do this as it takes time but we have great success priming cells. We only graft 60 cups per week


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I dump hot water across the cell bars, then tip them over and dump out, then blow into them down the line to remove all but just a little water residue. There's a fine line between too much and none... or at least it feels that way. Next graft (which will be next season for me) I will probably try a mist from a spray bottle instead of dumping water in out of a thermos.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Or a dropper... 

Couldn't go out and regraft today, raining cows and chickens!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I did some aspiration grafting last week with decent results.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

PyroBee said:


> Amount? Thanks


Just a misting to moisten the cups really helps. Misting the brood frame helps too. I just use tap water, but ours is pretty good where I live. Distilled would be safer I guess.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

JRG13 said:


> I did some aspiration grafting last week with decent results.


Aspiration grafting? That's a new one to me. Please explain.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm by no means a professional, so take my comments for what they are worth. I am however passing on tips which proved successful for me.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

From your profile -

_# Years in Beekeeping:
Bought first beehive in 1999, running 1200 hives currently_

So, what would be your definition of professional then?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Lol, i have 1 year grafting experience


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

johno said:


> I have used most of the grafting tools available and have settled on the Mann Lake Chinese grafting tool. You have to try many until you find one that suits you, the tip has to be flexible otherwise you tend to puncture the cell on a hot day. As mentioned you can work on the tip with fine wet or dry finishing paper, I used 400 grit wet and carefully worked on the tip until I got it to where I wanted it. This tool then picks up the larvae with its royal jelly and when placed into the cup with the tip bent the plunger sort of holds the jelly while you remove the tip. I have been using the same tool now for at least 3 years and will probably get another year out of it.
> Johno


Just like Johno said. :thumbsup: You guys are making this way too hard.Feed your breeder hives well and there will be plenty of rj. Graft the clear rj after it turns milky the larva could be too old.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I modify and cut down a glass Pasteur pipette. Hook up some nylon/tygon tubing which you then suck on to create suction at the pipette end. Can gently pick up and put down larva now, used to do it to move aphids around in the highschool/college days for entomology studies. Basically using heat to put some angles in the pipette, then you can either extend a small section to bring the diameter down or just use the flame to shrink the opening at the tip until it's a good size to not actually suck up larva but still large enough to generate enough suction to pick it up. Can also just use a non modified one to suck up some RJ and prime cells too. I use a file to etch it where I need to cut off any excess tip on the pipette.


----------



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

ApricotApiaries said:


> Regardless of tool, humidity is crucial. My wife does our grafting. She is very good at it. Generally we set up in the bathroom. I bring a few frames of brood/bees from the breeder back to the house so she can pick and choose, brush off the bees right outside the door and go into the "grafting room." Typically we prep the room by running the hot shower for a few minutes, set up warm and wet towels all over the place, and depending on weather even run a small space heater. There is a wet cloth on the table she uses to graft. As each bar gets finished, it gets covered with a damp towel. When all three bars are done, she runs them out to the cell builder.
> 
> occasionally, if it is more convenient, she will set up to graft in the tuck. In this case, we cover the dashboard with wet towels, turning the cab into a sauna. The windows are up or maybe cracked open a little bit. Again, each bar is covered as it is finished.
> 
> ...


That is one patient lady. If I locked my wife in the cab of my truck with a bunch of wet towels and a frame of young brood. . .

. . . No telling what would happen, but I can guarantee it would be noisy and unpleasant.


----------

